# On Our Way to Naples



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie, Tilly and Secret got on my computer yesterday and read the thread about them going to Naples (Contest Thread).:w00t:

So today they've been busy getting ready to leave.

Lacie has packed for everyone and is desperately trying to get the suitcase closed. :smpullhair::new_shocked::new_shocked:









Tilly has been going through Mom's credit cards so that they can get transportation to get to Naples.:thumbsup:









In the meantime, Secret got into her "to go" bag waiting for SOMEONE to carry her on the trip.:biggrin:









Lacie and Tilly explained that Mom wasn't going on the trip and that THEY weren't going to carry her to Naples. Secret re-read the thread and say Awntie Cory's post and decided that they better call some of their SM friends to accompany them. She believes in safety in numbers. So she started off by calling her daughter, Ava, to try to get Ava to talk Archie into getting some of his SM guy buddies to help.









In the meantime, Mom's getting worried about what the girls have been up to this morning while she's been running errands. :shocked::shocked:

And Secret is counting on Ava to help. :thumbsup:

To be continued - - -


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wacie, Tiwwy, Secwet meme's goot fwiends. Do yous be shoor yous wants to go to Naples? Dis bees what da dogs wook like der. And days be weely weely big! Der sloopy ole heads bees bigger dan Secwet, maybe bigger dan Tiiwwy too.

Why you not come to Cawifonie? Der be grapes an wines an pizza here too.

Yous goot fwiend, 
MiMi


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lynn, you are so funny.
I looked at MiMi's post and had to laugh at the juxtaposition of MiMi and the mastiff. And MiMi was right, his head *is *bigger than her whole body!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - are they planning on a stopover or making a connection at O'Hare? I caught Tessa on here this morning trying to look at flight schedules. Those girls!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well you already know from the other thread that Tyler was getting his passport last night so he's all ready for the trip. And he's working on his Italian. I keep hearing him bark, "Mangia, Mangia and Amore.":w00t::w00t: I wonder if he's been in touch with anyone else's fluffs? :angry:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so nice yous thwee sistews twavelin to Naples!! oh, my, vewy lucky! :aktion033: i wuv pizza an awts an wants to go too!!!!!! :chili:
Pearlan :wub:

ps, can i sneaks mommy too, she sayz she needs vacation!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Well you already know from the other thread that Tyler was getting his passport last night so he's all ready for the trip. And he's working on his Italian. I keep hearing him bark, "Mangia, Mangia and Amore.":w00t::w00t: I wonder if he's been in touch with anyone else's fluffs? :angry:


Yep, he sent a e-mail to Ray about an hour ago. He said they need a *big *dog for protection from the Neopolitans. He also mentioned something about a lay-over at O'hare.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

HAHAHA! This thread made my night. Come to Texas! I'll buy you all little cowboy hats! Lynn, you can have a little one or a regular size one. Your choice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Yep, he sent a e-mail to Ray about an hour ago. He said they need a *big *dog for protection from the Neopolitans. He also mentioned something about a lay-over at O'hare.


When those boys are determined, nothing will stop them. Is Ray good as a watchdog? Otherwise they might be taking Rhaegar with them???



RudyRoo said:


> HAHAHA! This thread made my night. Come to Texas! I'll buy you all little cowboy hats! Lynn, you can have a little one or a regular size one. Your choice.


Sorry to tell you this, Leigh, but Rudy already got in touch with Tyler. He texted him that he'd love to show the ladies a bueno time in Italy so it looks like it's "Adios" to Texas and "Buena Sera" to Italy. I think that all these fluffs are thinkin' they're going to skip out on us parents so we can't check up on them.:w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> HAHAHA! This thread made my night. Come to Texas! I'll buy you all little cowboy hats! Lynn, you can have a little one or a regular size one. Your choice.


Good grief, Leigh...this thread made your day? Well, you should be here trying to console MiMi then. She is a wreck with worry. Not only are many of her dear girlfriends going, but now her brother is off as the protector. I tried to explain to her that Neopolitan mastiff are NICE, SWEET dogs, but I simply cannot console her. I told her that they might not even meet one single NM on the whole trip, but she is still sitting in a corner biting her nails and whimpering. I told her that there are lots of very handsome men in Naples...and lots of pretty women too. Pretty women and handsome men who would pick her up and cuddle her.

Next thing I knew she was online applying for a passport. Cheese and rice.

Is Rudy going with the gang?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> When those boys are determined, nothing will stop them. Is Ray good as a watchdog? Otherwise they might be taking Rhaegar with them???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to tell you this, Leigh, but Rudy already got in touch with Tyler. He texted him that he'd love to show the ladies a bueno time in Italy so it looks like it's "Adios" to Texas and "Buena Sera" to Italy. I think that all these fluffs are thinkin' they're going to skip out on us parents so we can't check up on them.:w00t:


Ray is a diplomat. If reason doesn't work, he sings. When Ray sings....everybody runs for cover. So, I guess he will work as the group's protector. His ancestors foiled crocodiles...I guess he can handle a sweet gentle (if ugly) mastiff.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Good grief, Leigh...this thread made your day? Well, you should be here trying to console MiMi then. She is a wreck with worry. Not only are many of her dear girlfriends going, but now her brother is off as the protector. I tried to explain to her that Neopolitan mastiff are NICE, SWEET dogs, but I simply cannot console her. I told her that they might not even meet one single NM on the whole trip, but she is still sitting in a corner biting her nails and whimpering. I told her that there are lots of very handsome men in Naples...and lots of pretty women too. Pretty women and handsome men who would pick her up and cuddle her.
> 
> Next thing I knew she was online applying for a passport. Cheese and rice.
> 
> *Is Rudy going with the gang*?


Sure! I have a lot of studying to do anyway so I could use a break.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Paislee----I wanna come on the trip I neber been berry far fwom home! I be good at protecting to eben if you might no tink so I WUV barking all the time....my brudder needs to stay home he is so lazy! I will need someone to let me know how I can get in on the fun!! My mom wont wet me use her phone but she not know I am on the puter right now! Gotta go....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> Paislee----I wanna come on the trip I neber been berry far fwom home! I be good at protecting to eben if you might no tink so I WUV barking all the time....my brudder needs to stay home he is so lazy! I will need someone to let me know how I can get in on the fun!! My mom wont wet me use her phone but she not know I am on the puter right now! Gotta go....


Shhh Paislee. You pwetend to go nighty, den get up an tern on da puter. Jus push dat button wit da circle. Den you gets yous passpet dat yous needs to go cross da water. Den yous go to Kayak an you buy a tickey...you need mommies cwedit cart...it bees in her bag dat she takes eberywhere. Den you e-mail Tywer an tell him when you be fly. We all meet in dat apple pwace where Tywer libs an we all take off fwom der. 

Mose importent....be shhh.
Lub, Ray....yous big dog pretector.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Dis Rustee....If my sister weaves I'm telling my mom she is too small to be leabing wifout me or my mom.....but me on the udderhand would be berry interested in coming...I hab already packed my bag and I alweady hab a passport so the only fing weft is the MONEY.....I need to get to get my moms cards.....but she doesn't weave her bag around for us to get into


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I managed to cancel the reservations the twirps made for Naples, Fla ( see contest thread LOL ) and put them both in 'time-out" but I hear them still plotting! 
Actually they're arguing because I heard Naddie firmly tell Quincy NO! she has no intentions of pushing him around in his stroller all the time on their vacation! He's trying to bribe her but I've missed out on what he's offering her.
Guess I'd better keep on my toes with these two.... just saw where they were figuring the conversion of dollars to euros!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good grief Lynn, I think you have started a revolution...or something?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot Lynn I have had to cancel all my credit cards. The two airline tickets to Naples...and the four back-up tickets too. Then there was the travel bag that MiMi thought she needed....http://www.lespoochs.com/carrier-croc.asp.a mere $15,000 dollars. Unless I report my babies for making fraudulent charges I am looking at about $50,000 in credit card debt. I guess I should just go with them...I figure I can pay it off by my 115th birthday..if all goes well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Folks, I hate to tell you this but I just discoverEd that Tessa has made reservations at the Hotel Palais in Sorento, near Naples Italy! And she has been exchanging emails with a tour guide about arranging a day trip to Pompeii! :w00t: and she's doing this in Italian! Has Tyler been giving her lessons???

The trip to Pompeii is for 10 so just who all is going on this little adventure?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

EE -Gad.. this is getting out of hand now... I just put the pups to bed and they said "Buona Notte, mama"


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sigh. I am not at all happy about this turn of event. I just hope that Bibu and Kissy will be going along as travel guides. Sigh.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok now I don't care what you fluffs say I'm gonna go this trip sounds fabulous!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, how adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler is still home but was asking me about "A Hairy Airport" in Chicago :blink:, how his brother gets first class seats on airplanes, and about what gelato, lemoncello and Campari are. :new_shocked::new_shocked: Looks like the little talk I had with him about going away without mommy and daddy didn't work.:smilie_tischkante: I do wish Bibu, would come along since he's been to Italy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY STARS!! these are such busy pups!! and I am amazed at their technology skills.
Have a wonderful trip -!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Miss Wynn, dis is Kelsey, I'm sending Fwankie on dis twip.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Miss Wynn, dis is Fwankie, I'm sending Kelsey on dis twip. 

Hmm, methinks the boys don't like each other...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After a lot of discussion amongst themselves and also with a lot of their SM friends, Lacie, Tilly and Secret are on their way.

They decided that they really need Bibu on this trip because he's been to Italy and he speaks Italian, but they don't know how to get to ND to pick him up. In fact, the only place that they really know how to get to is Phoenix.

So they've rented a limo (pink, of course) using Mom's credit cards that Tilly stole, and are on their way to Phoenix to pick up Rocky.

Rowckie -- here's we comes. Hopes yous gots direction to Norff Dakota.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> After a lot of discussion amongst themselves and also with a lot of their SM friends, Lacie, Tilly and Secret are on their way.
> 
> They decided that they really need Bibu on this trip because he's been to Italy and he speaks Italian, but they don't know how to get to ND to pick him up. In fact, the only place that they really know how to get to is Phoenix.
> 
> ...


 Those girls know who to get what they want. Hopefully Rocky will help with the direction although you know the way guys are...they'll never admit if they're lost!!:angry:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They will need to use GPS - Global PUPPY System.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie, Tilly and Secret made it to Phoenix and to Rocky's house -- but he was no help at all on how to get to North Dakota to pick up Bibu. But he wanted to help chaperon the girls in Napels.

Rocky wasn't willing to ride ANYWHERE in a pink limo, so they've rented a small plane and are on their way to California to pick up MiMi and Ray.

Wacie -- how comes Is gots to flies da plane? 
Tiwwly -- 'cause you're da only one of us dats been to California.
Wacie -- but not to Northern California -- I think I just needs to cwose my eyes and wets da plane go where it wants to.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Lacie. Find the auto pilot button and hope for the best. I would suggest picking up John Travolta in CA to get you from CA to NY and then Italy.:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, they aren't finished packing yet. I'd better go help them as the crew will be here any minute. I'm so glad it is a red plane, because I will be able to see it from my yard. Do you really think MiMi needs black make-up for her nose, a hair dryer and 50 bows?
I think 30 bows should be plenty. Ray is packing a Swiss army knife, that's okay isn't it, since they have their own plane and all?
MiMi has never met JT, but she thinks he is nice and has a nice dimple.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All I know is that my credit card company called this morning about all the charges on my card. Besides the limo and the plane, the girls have been charging clothese like crazy. I'm having to cancel my card before I go BROKE.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava just realized what was going on...and she wants Lacie to know that she's a pilot, so if she can make it to Atlantic City airport, she'll take over from there...

View attachment 99809



Oh, and she also has a kitty cat friend who can beat up anybody!!!
View attachment 99810


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh -- Ava -- that's wonderful. I knew we could count on you. Have you talked Archie into getting his buds together and coming with up to Naples to help keep the girls safe?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How long are they all staying in Naples? Ray and MiMi went to the airport about 2 hours ago to meet up with the gang. I don't know how long I can stand it. I swear if the kids hadn't maxed out my credit cards I be on the next...commercial...flight to Naples. Talk about SPOILED...they charter a private plane and we can't even afford a cheap ticket.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie>> hurry hurry Quincy!! the gang is on the way and wees still gots to get to NYC!! to meets dem at da airport!

Quincy.. I all weady to go!! Now we just has to get past mama out to the taxi wifout hers knowin'! ... waits till she gets DAT BILL!! :w00t:

Terry>> Naddie... Quincy, where are you?... come get cookies!! 

Naddie>> Quincy.. don't eben think of goin back for cookies!! I gots thum Boscotti in my bag I give ya when we gets safee outta town! 

Terry>> hmm that's odd I see a vehicle going down the drive with it's lights out.... and the dogs didn't even bark when it was here.. something very odd going on here! :blink:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Naddie>> hurry hurry Quincy!! the gang is on the way and wees still gots to get to NYC!! to meets dem at da airport!
> 
> Quincy.. I all weady to go!! Now we just has to get past mama out to the taxi wifout hers knowin'! ... waits till she gets DAT BILL!! :w00t:
> 
> ...


Oh Terry, I think our kids are grown up and we have to try to learn to let go. Too bad you are so far away. We could commiserate, but I'm stuck here and am busy looking for some kind of a job...and trying to sell my clothes to help pay off the credit card charges. Sigh. How DO you sell fancy labels you only wore for four hours? Oh, off topic. They will be back soon. I don't think they even got passports and may be turned away. Although, I would like them to have fun........thank goodness MiMi is spayed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bad news for all us moms. Tyler went to the main post office in NYC and got passports for all of them, and a few extras. I guess that's what we get for posting so many pictures. He downloaded them, printed them and got passports in all their names. So who else is going? I heard Tyler on a cell phone (where'd he get that? :w00t: giving directions to Kennedy Airport to Naddie and Quincy. Terry, I'd check to see if you have your phone. :angry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going out of town this weekend and I got a call from the car service I'm using to get to the airport. They said they received a message there would be two additional passengers and wanted to confirm it! Yikes, what are those girls getting themselves into!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh, I thought having fur babies wouldn't be as challenging as skin babies...who woulda thunk they would be off to Naples without me? Again, thank goodness MiMi is spayed and Ray is sensible.

Oh, and thank goodness Ru has chosen to stay home.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is begging to go! He says "I'll do anything to get away from dis crying baby"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Hunter is begging to go! He says "I'll do anything to get away from dis crying baby"


:eek2_gelb2: He'll be back when all's quiet on the Eastern front, Erin.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Bad news for all us moms. Tyler went to the main post office in NYC and got passports for all of them, and a few extras. I guess that's what we get for posting so many pictures. He downloaded them, printed them and got passports in all their names. So who else is going? I heard Tyler on a cell phone (where'd he get that? :w00t: giving directions to Kennedy Airport to Naddie and Quincy. Terry, I'd check to see if you have your phone. :angry:


Tlwyer -- tanks for getting our passports. We didn't know nothing about passports. Secwret's been to Europe before as a Show Girl, but she never towd us about no stinkin' passports. We're sooooooooooo happy dat we gots such a smart buddy.  Wacie, Tiwwly and Secwret


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't been able to keep up w/this thread but just checked the 10 day weather report for Naples, Italy & it will be 11-13 C. high/w. 2-3 lows---not exactly summer---they might want to reconsider until next Sept. when Diamante Incantati has invited all the SM moms & babies to come to Italy for the maltese-meet (& they own their own vineyeards). It is a big, big deal---that way there is more time to learn Italian in the mean time. Just a thought!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly is trying to remember what her big sister Nellie (Black Lab) told her about tracking. She's looking for Bibu -- but there seems to be lots of snow on the ground and her nose isn't nearly as big as Nellie's.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tlwyer -- tanks for getting our passports. We didn't know nothing about passports. Secwret's been to Europe before as a Show Girl, but she never towd us about no stinkin' passports. We're sooooooooooo happy dat we gots such a smart buddy.  Wacie, Tiwwly and Secwret


Giwls - I tink it's vewy impawtent to hab a passpawt. You neber know when you may needs one. I'm hoping my mommy wiw take me away faw haw 60it biwtday dis spwing so I want to be pwepawed. Hab to finish packing so yous can picks me up.


edelweiss said:


> I haven't been able to keep up w/this thread but just checked the 10 day weather report for Naples, Italy & it will be 11-13 C. high/w. 2-3 lows---not exactly summer---they might want to reconsider until next Sept. when Diamante Incantati has invited all the SM moms & babies to come to Italy for the maltese-meet (& they own their own vineyeards). It is a big, big deal---that way there is more time to learn Italian in the mean time. Just a thought!


Aunti Sandi -dat sound wike a weawy good idea but wew on ow way. But I tink if we wike it, we be back and maybe we can tawk da mommie into dat meet-up.:chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I haven't been able to keep up w/this thread but just checked the 10 day weather report for Naples, Italy & it will be 11-13 C. high/w. 2-3 lows---not exactly summer---they might want to reconsider until next Sept. when Diamante Incantati has invited all the SM moms & babies to come to Italy for the maltese-meet (& they own their own vineyeards). It is a big, big deal---that way there is more time to learn Italian in the mean time. Just a thought!


Naddie>>> 11-13?? dagwees??:w00t: Oh no I tant wears me batini in dat tempature! .. and I packed warm wevar stuff!! I ting I goes back home to mama!!! Bethides she sounded kinda sad when I tolds her we weaving to go cross da ocean! 

Quincy>>> hmmm maybee I goes back too... I tinda miss the old gal too and her snuggles.... Oh...and my pee pads ( Naddie dumped da ones I packed in her bag!!):w00t:..I fugured with dem tiny batinis she had, she'd hab wots of woom! What wif girlies and habbin to take tho much stuff on bacation!! ?? I dust needs my a couple ob bow ties for dwess up.. maybe a fetter, and cookies and pee -pads and I'm done!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Naddie, Quincy...that is 11-13 degrees _centigrade_ that's in the low to mid 50s. Much warmer than upstate NY....AKA "the land of ice and snow." It isn't batini weather, but you aren't going to freeze. Just sayin. If you miss your mommy, that is reason enough to go home.


----------

